# Monaco Blue/Chestnut E90 335d



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Wanted to throw up some updates pics of my car for others to enjoy. 


























































I really have no intention of doing much else to it. I'm going to smoke the taillights, get a tune, and maybe get the M Tech bumpers (if not, I'm going to paint the front grills all black..I hate the two-tone). I'll also probably CF the interior (tastefully, mind you).

I'd considered powder coating my wheels, but I think I'd be doing the 193M's a disservice by doing so, so I may just pick up another set of....well, I dunno yet.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice! Are those LED angel eyes?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Nope...GP Thunder v2 8500K. An interim AE replacement until I decide what I'm really going to get (OSS, Camaross, or Lux H8s are all likely candidates).


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Looks Great!!*

What's up with the bar code above the nickle slot?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm guessing you've never looked under your license plate? 

There's that bar + your VIN there.


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Bar Code*



Stugots said:


> I'm guessing you've never looked under your license plate?
> 
> There's that bar + your VIN there.


You're right, but I also haven't picked up my car yet. I take delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Nope...GP Thunder v2 8500K. An interim AE replacement until I decide what I'm really going to get (OSS, Camaross, or Lux H8s are all likely candidates).


Not sure what any of that means, but it looks great!


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Very, very nice. I particularly like the darkened 335d badge.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Stugots said:


> (if not, I'm going to paint the front grills all black..I hate the two-tone)


Stugots, this is a continuation of our dialog from the 335D thread.  Have you taken a look at the grills to see what would be involved in removing them? I'm curious because my car is still in the embryonic stage, and I plan to blacken those grills as well. If they are removable, would sourcing black versions from the 328 be possible?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

You can't really remove them without taking off the bumper, so unless you're interested in doing that, I wouldn't suggest it.

I'm fairly certain I recall reading that the 328 grills don't fit (they're not the same size), so those aren't an option, either.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow - thanks for the info. I guess that brings us full circle to your original comment - paint if you don't get a different front bumper. Is there a consensus regarding the most durable paint for this area (which will get beaten to crap by road detritus)?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

The other forum has a DIY for this specific thing. I suggest checking it out, as there are a few people who've done it.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful car!


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Stugots said:


> The other forum has a DIY for this specific thing. I suggest checking it out, as there are a few people who've done it.


Thanks Stugots! Found the tutorial, bookmarked it.


----------



## spece30dude (Mar 17, 2010)

Stugots said:


> You can't really remove them without taking off the bumper, so unless you're interested in doing that, I wouldn't suggest it.
> 
> I'm fairly certain I recall reading that the 328 grills don't fit (they're not the same size), so those aren't an option, either.


Hey Guys - This is my first post as I just got my new 335d last week. I ordered the black grills from Turner and they fit perfectly. No need to remove the front bumper. Just remove the T30 screws in the front and pull the bumper foward slightly to fit a small screw driver. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=278834

Car looks great..When I get some pics..I will post. Space Gray, Sports Package, Black interior, 35% tint. My luck, 2nd day I had it a rock smacked my hood, then windshield out of know where a took a big chunk of paint right down to the metal..I'm still having heart palpatations.

Stugots - Have you thought of spacers? I was thinking 12mm front and rear but not sure if that will stick out too much??


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

spece30dude said:


> Stugots - Have you thought of spacers? I was thinking 12mm front and rear but not sure if that will stick out too much??


First off, sorry to hear about what's happened to you so far...similar shenanigans happened to me when I first got my car.

Secondly, spacers increase stress on the wheels, and I'm not sure I'm ready to do that yet. Additionally, I intend to go larger tires the next time around (they're 225/255's now, I'll probably 245/285), and until I do that, I don't want to mess with it much. Not to mention, they're not far from flush as it is. I wouldn't mind lowering it a lil bit, but I love the suspension on the car right now..not sure I want to screw with that, either.


----------



## spece30dude (Mar 17, 2010)

I tend to agree with you. I measured from the fender line to the tire and they're not pushed in too much as is. I really like the 195s that are on there so its probably just best that I leave her stock for now. I also like the suspension..If the front could drop another 1/4-1/2 inch that would be perfect. 

On another note, I am also looking into the VAC tuning box but being that this is my first NEW car and it wasn't that cheap I think I will wait a bit longer. I have also reached out to Imran at Evolve and they have not yet completed testing with the US ECU. These cars are so freak'n impressive stock that I shouldn't even be thinking of those things. However, like a little boy, I just want more and more  Either way, I'll keep posting as my addiction gets the best of me.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Terry @ BMS is also working on some bits for the d.

Check out his progress here:

http://www.n54tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5571


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

spece30dude said:


> Hey Guys - This is my first post as I just got my new 335d last week. I ordered the black grills from Turner and they fit perfectly. No need to remove the front bumper. Just remove the T30 screws in the front and pull the bumper foward slightly to fit a small screw driver. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=278834


Sorry to hear about your car, on my way home from dealer I was also hit by a rock that chipped my pristine windshield.

I don't think Stugots was talking about the kidney grills. What I think he's talking about is the silver grille right next to the fog lights. Those would require removal of the front bumper.


----------



## spece30dude (Mar 17, 2010)

magbarn said:


> Sorry to hear about your car, on my way home from dealer I was also hit by a rock that chipped my pristine windshield.
> 
> Thanks. I'll get it fixed asap and give it some time..I'll get over it.
> 
> I don't think Stugots was talking about the kidney grills. What I think he's talking about is the silver grille right next to the fog lights. Those would require removal of the front bumper.


Yeah, I noticed that after I posted and scrolled up to see that his grills were already black. I thought this same thing after looking at the lower grills. A talented painter should be able to hook those up.


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

> Friend of mine did it locally. Pretty inexpensive to do, and it provides a good contrast, imo.


You mean your friend did the carbon-fiber wrapping? Could you provide some details for what the process entailed?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

vadim_s said:


> You mean your friend did the carbon-fiber wrapping? Could you provide some details for what the process entailed?


Take off the trim, heat gun + patience with the application on the trim with the CF sheet (cut to fit whatever piece you're working on), let it sit for a while, put trim back on.

It's a patience process, really, and it depends on how much of a perfectionist you are.


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

Huh! I thought that you bought brand new trim and re-did it. Re-used the existing one - wow!!!! Great job, yet again. I love the way it looks.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Friend of mine did it locally. Pretty inexpensive to do, and it provides a good contrast, imo.


I got a quote from local person and he said 280 for labor and extra for material. Does that sound reasonable.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

lalitkanteti said:


> I got a quote from local person and he said 280 for labor and extra for material. Does that sound reasonable.


Areas will differ in price, so that's really hard to say for MA. I personally think that's too much.


----------



## chef_geek (Dec 29, 2008)

Where did you acquire the front license plate bracket? One that I found was designed to flip up and down, which is a feature I'm not all that interested in.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

chef_geek said:


> Where did you acquire the front license plate bracket? One that I found was designed to flip up and down, which is a feature I'm not all that interested in.


http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ca...license+plate+mounting+bracket&brandName=Bell


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

You guys know you want some. 

Taken @ OE Tuning/Gintani yesterday.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Love the blacked out grille surrounds and the blacked out model designation, very cool. I'm not a big fan of the blacked out tail-lights though. I clicked on this thread hoping to see the chestnut leather. I've ordered chestnut with black sapphire and would love to see how it really looks because I've noticed that when I saw saddle leather at the dealership it looked quite different from the BMW configurator. Interior pic, please?


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

I think my profile has interior shots of my chestnut leather. If not then search for my first posts to bimmerfest and/or e90post. Sorry, I'd find the right URL for you if I wasn't on my phone right now.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Personally, I think the burl walnut looked way better than the faux CF. Sometimes a little more is too much.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

I take that last comment back. To each his own.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

While some of the exterior mods on stugots' car are not my cup of tea, I do think his car looks good and I wouldn't kick her out of bed*.

* especially not for who she is on the inside.

** did i say, "don't judge a car by her cheesecakes?" (reference to a current thread on E9x forum)


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

What is the "hole" cut out on the driver's side rear quarter panel?


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

that's how you know it is a "d" without having to see the model designation!

But it's also the location for the DEF fluid refill which is one of the exhaust components that make the car so clean on emissions


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Hu99 said:


> Love the blacked out grille surrounds and the blacked out model designation, very cool. I'm not a big fan of the blacked out tail-lights though. I clicked on this thread hoping to see the chestnut leather. I've ordered chestnut with black sapphire and would love to see how it really looks because I've noticed that when I saw saddle leather at the dealership it looked quite different from the BMW configurator. Interior pic, please?


Ermmm..did you look through the pictures? There are several interior shots.


----------



## LowSulfur (Sep 15, 2011)

Stugots said:


> Before & After
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the black kidneys (i have them on mine as well), I was thinking about doing the 335d badge as well. Did you take it off and paint or carefully paint it while it was on the car? Also, the tail lights look amazing. What kind of tint did you use and what is the legality of tinting tail lights? Thanks and awesome car!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

LowSulfur said:


> I really like the black kidneys (i have them on mine as well), I was thinking about doing the 335d badge as well. Did you take it off and paint or carefully paint it while it was on the car? Also, the tail lights look amazing. What kind of tint did you use and what is the legality of tinting tail lights? Thanks and awesome car!


In California, at least, tinted tails are illegal and will get you a fix-it ticket. The badges I bought from JLevi (they have both glossy and matte black, so you can take your choice). Blow dryer plus some floss, and goo remover will get the old ones off. Pay attention to the original spacing, so you can make it look natural when you put the new ones on.

I'll have to ask my friend who did the tails what he used...pretty sure it was 3M, but I don't know what %.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought my grills from turner but found them cheaper thru BIMMERZONE>COM, man was I pssed I ended paying over $20 more but I love them


----------

